# 2014 Silverado 1500 overheating



## Plower 44 (Aug 30, 2017)

I have a 2014 chevy 1500. It running hot when I have the plow on. I have a level kit on it, the plow flow master (which doesn't work), put a new lower thermostat in, cleaned the radiator, keep the blade angled and low to the ground, and tried to put in a fan clutch but the 2014's don't have one. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You need the correct factory therm for the engine to run correctly. do the electric fans come on?


----------



## Plower 44 (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Plower 44 (Aug 30, 2017)

ya electric fans come on. It docent run super hot. At idle without the plow its about 210. With the plow its 220ish


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Plower 44 said:


> ya electric fans come on. It docent run super hot. At idle without the plow its about 210. With the plow its 220ish


Who cares about 10 degrees? 

Your fine, that little bit can be in the gauge.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

My 2014 Silverado also ran hot with plow on, actually fried the ISO module for my fisher plow. Because 2014+ run notoriously hot Fisher started installing ISO mods in the fender wall instead of engine compartment. I got rid of it shortly after that but as I recall running the plow low or at full angle on the road helped. I wouldn’t worry about 220 either.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

As long as the fans come on, and it cools down, it should be fine.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

make sure it has the heavy duty clutch fan on it, fins will be deep with square corners, if tapered fins its too light


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

leolkfrm said:


> make sure it has the heavy duty clutch fan on it, fins will be deep with square corners, if tapered fins its too light


If I'm correct, no fan clutch, only has electric fans.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> If I'm correct, no fan clutch, only has electric fans.


you may be correct, im old school, not up to date on some of the newer stuff since i left gm


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

you driving with the heat on full


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

You could get a lower degree thermostat. I believe they make a 180*,190* and 195*. Or possibly lower the temp switch for the fans. Im not to furmilur with this year truck.


----------

